# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Trying to shop for a Belgian real estate - but sellers conceal their addresses

## mikehayes

This is what appears for property location on immoweb.be:

"1000i-:Bruxelles
Request address to the agency"
.
I tried the old fashioned approach, and noted addresses of houses with a physical "vendre" sign. But the details are missing - I cannot search for a particular address either  :Angry: .

I have discovered that immo.vlan.be is competent enough to give a map with icons exactly where a house sits, but a lot of listings are missing. Are there any sites with maps like immo.vlan.be, but with more listings?
.
I'm actually becoming very unmotivated to buy a house in belgium. I don't understand why sellers are not trying to interest buyers. Why no weekend open houses? Why are houses so messy when they are shown?
.
BTW, something is wrong with this editor. It just cut off the whole first paragraph that I typed. :Annoyed:  I'm too lazy to retype it.

----------


## Reinaert

Hmm... Let me try..

1) Object may be a speculation on the real estate market. 
Advertising for real estate, but not selling. Simply to boast the company value.

2) Object is for sale, but the info and photographs are from another object. 
They don't want to get thieves around the house.
I have seen this many times on the internet.

3) Get a good advise to buy a house in Belgium. Ask yourself.. Do I want to live in Belgium?
People in Belgium really like their privacy! You meet them in the local bar, not at home!

----------


## mikehayes

I found out why addresses are concealed: selling agents are afraid they will be cut-out of the deal. It's an illegitimate fear, because they only need to write their contract of service properly. Anyway, as a matter of principle, I am ignoring ~95% of the houses for sale, and only considering the few that disclose their address.

----------

